# electric wire size for swimming pool



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

That depends upon the lighting
A general use outlet is also required between 6'-20' of the pool
Wire size will depend upon the load
For a few lights, 20a circuit & 30a 240v pump I'd maybe run a 50a sub-panel

You could use #8 wire for just under a 50a 240v load
There are very specific rules for running a feed near a pool & for connecting the pump


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

How big the pool pump itself ?? most pool pump I dealt they normally use 20 amp breaker on 240 volts circuit however if you are on 2008 NEC code then the pool pump have to be RCD { GFCI } reguardless of voltage to the pool pump.

You will need subpanel sized at least 50 amp size however the code is very strict on this section it have to be in conduit { PVC } no UF cable is allowed at all.

When you run this in the conduit you must have 4 wire conductor { black , red ,white and green no bare is allowed } 

At the subpanel location you must keep the netural and ground seperated.

Yeah of course all the 120 volt circuits it have to be RCD { GFCI } 

you can run 10mm² { # 8 AWG } but that is right on borderline with voltage drop if loaded to max { I came up with 3.9% Voltage drop }

Merci.
Marc


----------



## gwsalado (Jun 29, 2010)

The pump is going to be 1-1/2 horsepower. Will a 50amp breaker work at the main box?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

My pump is 1.5 HP & pulls ~9.3a @240v
A 30a breaker is pretty big, mine only has a 20a breaker
Does the Mfg spec the 30a ?
And they are required to be GFCI protected under NEC 2008

One thing I thought of.....
One person ran a 50a sub & then had problems with local Inspector who wanted a 60a disconnect
I ran a 60a sub with a 100a main breaker panel in my pool cabana
So I would check with your local building Dept on what they are going to require

Check your distance, that will effect voltage drop
For a 40a load you would have a 3% drop


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah if you going with subpanel that is plenty big however for 1.5 HP motor you only need 20 amp two pole breaker max due they draw about 9 amp range give or take one or two on it depending on design of motour.


Dave ., If you are aware with NEC code for OCPD sizing you can go max of 250% of FLA { full load amps } { look up in Art 430 and art 440 } that will cover majorty of the motors including HVAC motours }

But with Cord et plug set up becarefull the bet will be off depending on the cord size etc if hardwired then you can take a advanage of the Art 430/440

Most motor I dealt most are working just fine at 150 ~ 175% for OCPD sizing unless the manufacter stated on the nameplate { this is important with A/C outdoor unit { I will expain other time on that one }

Let get back to the OP's situation the other item you may need is the timer to run the pool pump.
If that the case you will need Intermatic T103 { 120 volt clock motor } or T104 { 240 volt clock motor } 
But if you have gaz pool heater let us know that can I can provide the diffrent timer model number for it { it will have heater shut off about 20 minuites before the pump turn off }

Merci,Marc


----------



## gwsalado (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm kinda confused. I'm a jack of all trades, but a master of none. If I use a 60a sub, what size breaker do I need at the main panel? Can I use underground #8 wire? I live out of the city limits and don't need any kind of inspection, but I want it to safe. I have to run part of the wire under a wood deck that is almost impossible to get under. HELP?


----------

